# Bean Boots - Help me decide



## wnh

In an attempt to stay ahead of the game, I'm starting my Christmas wish list now. At the top of that list is a pair of Bean boots, though I don't know exactly which one. That's where you come in. From my reading in another thread, I've decided upon a 10" or 12" model for the sake of practicality, which brings me to my first question:

1. What does the 10" or 12" description refer to? The distance from the floor to the topmost part of the boot? Or something else? Is there a particular advantage to having the extra 2" besides having 2" more of protection?

2. What would be the reason behind springing for a or Gore-Tex/Thinsulate version? I plan on wearing these with heavy wool socks, so is the added insulation that beneficial?

3. What is the difference between the Bean Boot and the Maine Hunting Shoe? Reading the descriptions, the sole appears to be the big difference. What difference does this make, practically?

4. Is there any benefit to opting for the ? The description states that the leather molds to the shape of your foot and ankle, but is this significant enough to make it the boot of choice?

5. Lastly, I love the look of the Rubber Mocs, but don't know how useful they would be. For those of you who own a pair, in what situations do you wear them?


----------



## Duck

I have been an avid wearer of Bean Boots for years.

1. The difference is basically on your calf. 12" is really high and gets uncomfortable with normal wear. If you need that kind of protection, get some wellingtons.

2. Thinsulate offers some warmth but it tends to get a little damp in the boot if you are walking around all day long in warmer weather. The gore tex supposedly wicks away the water from your feet, but you are still wearing a rubber boot. I stick with the thinsulate.

3. The sole is really the only difference and you can only get the hunting boot in the darker colored leather. Not the traditional tan. Go with the Bean Boot.

4. They all mold to your feet over time and will be the most comfortable pair of shoes you own. Bison is not needed.

5. I wear the rubber mocs a lot. I wear them in early fall, spring and summer. I wear them in the fall with a pair of chinos on days when it might rain and I will be casually walking around for a small amount of time. I wear them in the spring for the same reason. I wear them sockless with chinos and shorts in the summer during all kinds of storms. They work great. I would recommend getting a pair of the 10" before you get the mocs. They get more use. I love having both pairs and wouldn't trade them in for anything. Very versatile.

Stay away from the 6" boot. I also have a pair of those and they are always catching on the back of my trousers with the loop pull and leaving the sock exposed. It makes for cold ankles on a windy day.

I own four pairs of bean boots and love them all. 10" tan, 6" dark tan and 2 pairs of mocs. I could live without the 6" but they come through in a pinch. I have owned my 10" pair for twelve years and I am getting ready to send them back for another resole. Great shoes.


----------



## TradTeacher

I got the 8" Bean Boots for Christmas last year and, for someone like me who lives on a farm, they're without question the most useful (and used, period) shoe/boot I own. There is not a single day that I don't wear them, even if only for a brief period while cleaning horse stalls. I can't recommend them highly enough.

To answer a few of your questions, I can't see the Bison leather model as being very useful or necessary. The Maine Hunting Shoe looks like it has a more pebble-grained leather while the Bean Boot has smooth leather. The height measurement indicates how high up the leg from the heel (I believe). For a point of reference, my 8" boots hit me at about the base of my calf muscle. I debated about the Thinsulate option but, after a year's wear, I am glad I didn't go with it. I think it may depend on your climate. Being in the South, our winter pales in comparison to what Patrick, paper clip and others see in the NorthEast. That Thinsulate stuff will make your feet sweat before you even think of putting socks on.

Hope this helps...

TT:teacha:


----------



## tripreed

I've had a pair of Bean mocs for a few years and wear them year-round, mainly with chinos, cords, and shorts. They are particularly useful for wearing out to bars, especially college town bars. I love them.

Last fall I added a pair of Maine Hunting Boots to my collection. They don't get nearly as much wear as my mocs, but they are nice to have around. I think that they leather on the Maine Hunting Boots looks better than leather on the normal Bean Boots, and will disagree with Duck here and suggest that if you are going to get a pair that are 10" or higher, go with the Maine Hunting Boots.


----------



## paper clip

Thanks for the good reviews. I am attending a wedding in Freeport this fall and going to visit the Mothership and getting a pair. I am considering all of the above factors. 

Now I am down to deciding between the thinsulate insulated 8" and the 10" bean boots.

Anyone with an opinion for their use as snow boots? Are the soles slippery in the snow?


----------



## Naval Gent

Now here's a topic this "Not-a-Clothes-Geek" knows something about..

1. Get the 10s unless you hang out in bogs
2. You don't need the Thinsulate either. Maybe as second pair, but you'll get more use out of the uninsulated boots. They're three season footwear instead of just winter boots.
3. If I recall, LL Bean (the man) called his invention (rubber bottoms with leather tops) "The Maine Hunting Shoe", regardless of the height of the upper. "Bean Boots" is sort of the vernacular. LL Bean (the company) may make some sort of distinction now. Frankly I don't read the catalogs much any more , except for the hunting and fishing editions. I always just start pining for the way it used to be; back when the label had script writing, and the models were all employees.
4. Not familiar with the bison stuff, but I think Duck and TT have offered good advice.
5. I have the mocs and love them for my particular uses. I keep mine in a cabinet on the back porch and slip them on to feed the dogs when its raining or muddy outside, or other light walking about the yard, or even errands in damp weather. They are not appropriate for protracted walking, but a great on-and-off shoe.

You are smart to size for thick wool socks. That manner of stocking will give you padding and wick sweat away from your skin. Every molecule of prespiration that comes off your foot stays in there, which is the Bean Boot's only shortfall, in my opinion.

Enjoy your boots. May you wear out many sets of bottoms.

Scott


----------



## qwerty

I own the Bean Mocs and a pair of the 10" Gore-Tex Thinsulate Bean Boots. In the North East US, my Bean Mocs are worn perhaps 4 out of every 5 casual dress days from December through April -- that's just how wet the weather is and how comfortable/convenient/practical the Mocs are.

The 10" Gore-Tex Thinsulate boots only get worn apres-ski and in snow storms. They are excellent and certainly keep my feet dry. I have seen the 10" Thinsulate only boots and they lack the thick woolen-Gore-Tex liner which my boots have -- I definitely would not buy the plain Thinsulate boots. If you only need the boots for warmer climates, go for the plain 10". But if you plan for snow, go for the Gore-Tex and Thinsulate model.

As to height -- I have seen the 6" boots and, as Duck notes, they are an awkward and impractical height. I would say that the 8" boots are similarly poor, except perhaps less awkward and a bit more practical. I have not seen the 12", but I think they would be overdoing it.

Bottom line: Buy the Mocs and the 10" Gore-Tex Thinsulates. Some love the GumShoe, and I can see it being more practical than the Mocs, but it is so ugly!


----------



## cglex

I have had a pair of Bean boots of the 10" thinsulate variety for years. They are what I wear in the snow. The thinsulate does not make my feet sweat, etc. but does keep them warm when standing on ice or snow for long periods of time, such as when I took the kids sledding. I didn't buy the hunting boots because I am not a hunter. When in Freeport, try on several lengths and see what is comfortable. Freeport is a zoo so allow extra time for traffic and pedistrian crowds.


----------



## AlanC

I've been intending to pick up a pair of Bean mocs myself. I wonder about the sizing. They do tell you to go down to an 8 even if you wear a 9.5. I wanted to get the narrow width (ideally I wear a 9.5B)--would the 8B be the right choice?


----------



## TradTeacher

AlanC said:


> I've been intending to pick up a pair of Bean mocs myself. I wonder about the sizing. They do tell you to go down to an 8 even if you wear a 9.5. I wanted to get the narrow width (ideally I wear a 9.5B)--would the 8B be the right choice?


Alan,
I also normally wear a 9.5 and my Bean Boots are a size 9. They fit great with medium to heavy weight socks (I'm usually wearing Smartwool socks with them) so I didn't size down too much. It probably just depends. Bean does have a great return policy, so that will be helpful if you run into problems with sizes...

TT:teacha:


----------



## wnh

Wow, thank you all for the incredibly useful replies. I think that settles it: the 10" Bean Boots, sans Thinsulate and Gore-Tex. I'm much obliged.


----------



## Rocker

Well, I guess I'm odd man out. I bought my bean Hunting Boots back when that was all they were called circa. 1986. Mine are the 12" and are in tan. Since moving to Georgia, I've worn them only once in the last decade. Prior to that I wore them a great deal in VA, IA, NJ, PA, and NE.

When I wore them there was always snow or slush on the ground and (perhaps it's dorky) I tucked my pants into the boots to keep the hem of the pants dry and clean. That being said, I NEVER laced the boots up all the way up. Basically I laced up a number of eyelets equal to a pair of shoes - maybe 4 or 5 eyelets and then wrapped the extra lace length once around my ankle and knotted them in front thus leaving all of my calf free to flex in the boot - and they were never uncomfortable. I preferred the higher boot and protection against deeper snow.

Even in Iowa or Nebraska, with good thick socks on, I don't recall my feet ever geting cold in the plain uninsulated kind. If you anticipate you'll be standing around a lot in snow - then you might want them insulated. But like I said, for hiking around on trails, walkng in snow, shovelling snow, etc. I found them fine as is.

Personally, if the hunting style have the "Maine Hunting Shoe" stamp on the back heel (as mine do) I might get those intead of the kind that say "Bean Boots" simply for nostaligia sake. Though, the tan topped boots are the ones people think of when they picture a Bean boot.


----------



## qwerty

Duck;617850 I have owned my 10" pair for twelve years and I am getting ready to send them back for another resole. Great shoes.[/QUOTE said:


> Duck, does Bean do the resoling? How does it work? It appears that if they were to resole my mocs they would essentially be replacing the entire shoe! What are the pricing and time frame on this service?


----------



## Rocker

They stopped advertising the service but when I asked by phone about two years ago they styill did it - It was in the mid $40, I believe, to have regular uninsulated bottoms attached.


----------



## Duck

The cost of replacing our traditional chain-tread rubber bottoms is $39.00 for non-insulated boots. Costs for other boots include: 
-- Bean Boot/Maine Hunting Shoe $39.00 
-- Gore-Tex insulated $42.00 
-- Thinsulate Insulated $43.00

There is a shipping and handling charge of $5.95. The repair time is generally 3-4 weeks.

To send your boots for repair: 
-- Clean them first. 
-- Include a note in the package that provides your name, address, daytime telephone number and email address. 
-- Please also include your billing address and preferred delivery address. 
-- You can include a check or a credit card number with expiration date.

The address if sent by U.S. Postal Service is: 
L.L.Bean Repairs Dept 
PO Box 1000 
Freeport, ME 04032

For packages sent by UPS or FedEx, it is: 
L.L.Bean, Inc 
Attn: Repairs Dept 
3 Campus Dr 
Freeport, ME 04034

Taken directly from a chat with a customer service rep. at LL Bean


----------



## scn

AlanC - 
Try the 8N first. Bean is good about returns if they don't work. I am an 11 and my newish 10s seem too long to me. I also tend to wear wider shoes and medium is OK with most socks, I tryed a 10W and they were way too big. Tradteacher is right, it depends on the type and thickness of socks you are going to wear. If you wear them sockless, a la PHB, then the 8N should work.


----------



## jml90

I was actually just going to strat an identical thread I'll add what about the Shearling model?


----------



## Duck

Basically it is the same as every other bean boot just has shearling in it. If wearing with a thick sock, be prepared for sizing issues.



jml90 said:


> I was actually just going to strat an identical thread I'll add what about the Shearling model?


----------



## jml90

Duck said:


> Basically it is the same as every other bean boot just has shearling in it. If wearing with a thick sock, be prepared for sizing issues.


What would you suggest for wearing to school and shoveling the snow? Ideally it'd be uninsulated for school (I don't want my feet sweating all day) and Gore tex for snow, but I can only do one. That's why I thought about the shearling, because I hear that they're warm and you still don't sweat in them.


----------



## Duck

I would go with the regular bean boot and buy a pair of gore tex socks. You feet are going to be just as warm when shoveling snow as they are sitting around school. Mrs. Duck bought a pair of the gore tex socks with the regular ones and is able to handle all types of weather in them and she hates the cold. The socks are the most important item.


----------



## jml90

Duck said:


> I would go with the regular bean boot and buy a pair of gore tex socks. You feet are going to be just as warm when shoveling snow as they are sitting around school. Mrs. Duck bought a pair of the gore tex socks with the regular ones and is able to handle all types of weather in them and she hates the cold. The socks are the most important item.


Hmm that sounds good, but FWIW I was looking at these too


----------



## Duck

jml90 said:


> Hmm that sounds good, but FWIW I was looking at these too


I prefer the look of the bean boot. If you want a boot that is built strictly for function give Georgia Boots a shot. They are real work boots. I own two pair that I pull on at my Fathers farm and when I upland hunt.

https://www.georgiaboot.com/Default.aspx


----------



## Congresspark

Just a friendly word about the 6" model. These are my basic by-the-back-door boot for dog walking, snow removal, etc. from late fall through late spring. Quick to pull on, adequate for mud, slush and snow.


----------



## qwerty

First of all, thank you very much, Duck! I could not have received better info.



Duck said:


> Basically it is the same as every other bean boot just has shearling in it. If wearing with a thick sock, be prepared for sizing issues.


One note about the shearling model -- a lady friend bought these and I advised her to return them immediately, which she did. Here is the problem: the tongue is NOT attached to the sides of the boot as it is on all other Bean Boot models. Thus the boot is NOT waterproof. Furthermore, there are two holes right through the middle of the tongue for looping your laces through and folding down the tops of the boots so that you can display the shearling. Obviously water would come through these holes, too. It is too bad that the shearlings are designed this way, since they would be really great (and warm) otherwise. Also, note that the leather used on the shearlings is darker brown and is pebble grain. It is also noticeably softer (and feels thinner) than the standard leather used on the other boots. I would advise not buying the shearlings, despite their promise as very heavy duty indoor slippers!


----------



## Rocker

This thread caused me to go buy a pair of Bean Gumshoe Boots:

https://www.llbean.com/webapp/wcs/s...01859&cat4=9906&shop_method=pp&feat=501859-tn

Becasue I wear a size 9 1/2 the sizing directions stated to order a size 9.

I looked at my old Bean Boots (20 years old) and they were a size 10.

Apparently, with the metal shank they've added, the sizing guidelines have changed over the years. You used to size up from a half size.


----------



## Duck

qwerty said:


> First of all, thank you very much, Duck! I could not have received better info.


Your welcome. If anyone ever needs help bird dogging information about clothes send me a message. In my profession I have to do a lot of research for clients work and I actually enjoy it.


----------



## Nordicnomad

A note on the 12" tops. It used to be common for hunters and other outdoorsmen to order their Maine Hunting Shoes (and leather boots) with tall tops reaching near the top of the calf. Woolen hunting pants were designed to be tucked into the boots or buckle just below the knee, with tall woolen socks bridging the gap. 

This is a pretty practical way to do things, because the smooth leather boot tops do a better job than wool of shedding snow, burrs, thorns, and mud. Most of us don't actually wear Bean boots for hunting/snowshoeing, but you can still get hunting pants designed to be worn that way. Examples here: 


and here:


----------



## A.Squire

Duck said:


> Your welcome. If anyone ever needs help bird dogging information about clothes send me a message. In *my profession* I have to do a lot of research for clients work and I actually enjoy it.


Prefession? You work?


----------



## AlanC

A.Squire said:


> You work?


And enjoys it!


----------



## Speas

Nordicnomad said:


> A note on the 12" tops. It used to be common for hunters and other outdoorsmen to order their Maine Hunting Shoes (and leather boots) with tall tops reaching near the top of the calf. Woolen hunting pants were designed to be tucked into the boots or buckle just below the knee, with tall woolen socks bridging the gap.


I have the 10" boots and am not sure if I'd get them again. If you wear your pants over the boots then there is no need for a 10" boot. If you wear your pants inside the boots then a higher boot works better (I'm not going to wear plus 4s or knickers). I think I'd like a pair of 14 inchers for field wear.


----------



## hbs midwest

I have had a pair of 8" thinsulate Bean Boots (still Maine Hunting Shoe at time of purchase) since 1991--on third set of bottoms...the shoe of choice for Great Lakes winter.

hbs


----------



## jackmccullough

A couple of thoughts:

First, it's a great idea to try the boots on in the store. I've had a hard time getting LLB footwear to fit, and even though they have a great return policy, how much money do you want to spend for shipping just to try a pair on?

Second, a lot depends on what your real need is. I'm sure your feet don't get as cold in Missouri as they do in Vermont, but I use a pair of Sorels with removable liners. This is a great feature, because the liner absorbs a lot of moisture, and once that happens your feet might as well be encased in ice. Take the liners out when you come in and your feet will be warm and dry.

There is a price to pay for this: my Sorels are pretty clunky, so that it can be hard to drive with them. On the other hand, even at the Supreme Court, here in Vermont Sorels don't even get a second glance.


----------



## DukeGrad

*the boots*

Gentlemen

The gore/thinsulate model is a good pick, I would go with a smartwool sock instead of the wool sock .
I tried the wigman look in the arctic, and just was too bulky a sock.
First of all, the gore i a good protection from elements. Suck as slush, rain, sleet.
If that is the case, a good boot. Georgia is an excellent boot.
I miss the old chippewa boot company and HERMANS!!
My first hunting boot was Herman, lasted me 30 years with good care.
I would advoid the duck rubber waders.
Too much heat, too much sweat.
Period
Have a nice dayy.
Oh, look at Orvis, nice collection there, they have their name boots made by the better boot companies.
I got a nice gore, thinsulate from them, and they were a great all hiking boot, even in the arctic.
There is more than smartwool, out there, love their product.
Actually, the sock company that makes for EMS, I believe makes for most sock companies.
EMS own, has nice socks.
Later


----------



## Nathan Detroit

This thread is really a model of what this forum can be at its best! Knowledgeable posters, good advice, civility, helpfulness, it draws careful distinctions, tells about personal experiences in a few short anecdotes... a pleasure to read.


----------



## CrescentCityConnection

I have the 6" model and love them. I do live in the South and do not have to deal with snow, slush and the like. I would probably go with a taller boot if I had to deal with the elements mentioned above.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

I've wanted a pair of Bean boots since, well since I read TOPH.
But I have to say, I've been holding off for a while now if only because they kind of look like those awefull croc/birkenstock shoes that are so popular these days.


----------



## guitone

AlanC said:


> I've been intending to pick up a pair of Bean mocs myself. I wonder about the sizing. They do tell you to go down to an 8 even if you wear a 9.5. I wanted to get the narrow width (ideally I wear a 9.5B)--would the 8B be the right choice?


Alan, I wear a 9.5 B as well, my bean lace up rubber shoes are a 9 N, and I also put in the wool insole they sold some time ago (not sure if they sell these now, in my opinion better than gore-tex. A 9 Narrow will be fine for you.

I have had these shoes since sometimes in the '80's...not much else to say after that.


----------



## ASF

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> But I have to say, I've been holding off for a while now if only because they kind of look like those awefull croc/birkenstock shoes that are so popular these days.


TBS,

Only to those who don't know any better and their opinion is worthless.

I've been hunting in 10" uninsulated for many many year. I know the boots have a cult following, but for actually walking through difficult terrain-better options are available.

In two weeks, I leave for my annual Grouse/Woodcock outing in northern WI. The terrain is varied-lowland bogs, rocky ridges and steep slopes between. This year I WON'T be wearing my Bean boots. I picked up a pair of Red Wing Irish Setter Upland boots(from LL Bean) and they are the most comfortable boots I've ever worn. In fact, I now regret all the walking I did in the unstructured, non-supportive, clammy beeners. I still love the *******, but not for long sloughs through the woods.

ASF


----------



## Palmer_Woodrow

I bought a pair of the Maine Hunting Shoes back in 1988 and finally had to send them off to be resoled this fall. For $39 the removed the old sole, put on a new one and replaced the laces. Wore them for the first time yesterday and they feel great. Only down side was the new soles say "Bean Boots" rather than "Maine Hunting Shoe." But I'd rather have them resoled than to buy new ones. Oh, and since they have free shipping right now, there was no additional charge.


----------



## jml90

So do you think Sorel is better? There has to be something to Sorel even LL BEan sells them.


jackmccullough said:


> A couple of thoughts:
> 
> First, it's a great idea to try the boots on in the store. I've had a hard time getting LLB footwear to fit, and even though they have a great return policy, how much money do you want to spend for shipping just to try a pair on?
> 
> Second, a lot depends on what your real need is. I'm sure your feet don't get as cold in Missouri as they do in Vermont, but I use a pair of Sorels with removable liners. This is a great feature, because the liner absorbs a lot of moisture, and once that happens your feet might as well be encased in ice. Take the liners out when you come in and your feet will be warm and dry.
> 
> There is a price to pay for this: my Sorels are pretty clunky, so that it can be hard to drive with them. On the other hand, even at the Supreme Court, here in Vermont Sorels don't even get a second glance.


----------



## jackmccullough

jml90 said:


> So do you think Sorel is better? There has to be something to Sorel even LL BEan sells them.


Hard to say for sure if they're better, but I think mine have more insulation and a more aggressive tread than the standard Bean boot, so for cold, snowy conditions I think they do a great job.


----------



## Rocker

Palmer_Woodrow said:


> Only down side was the new soles say "Bean Boots" rather than "Maine Hunting Shoe."


Oh man, I was afraid of that - I still have my old "Maine Hunting Shoe" bottoms and would not be thrilled to have them replaced with "Bean Boots" - I don't know why but, Bean Boots sounds like a nice , happy, cutsie term that would go on a woman's version - maybe in a kelly green version - yuck. Why does Bean have to keep screwing with classics?


----------



## Palmer_Woodrow

Rocker said:


> Oh man, I was afraid of that - I still have my old "Maine Hunting Shoe" bottoms and would not be thrilled to have them replaced with "Bean Boots" - I don't know why but, Bean Boots sounds like a nice , happy, cutsie term that would go on a woman's version - maybe in a kelly green version - yuck. Why does Bean have to keep screwing with classics?


That was my thought as well. I was afraid that would happen when I sent them off. That being said, the bottom is in the same classic color as before, just the label changed, and I still have my original time worn upper. I'd rather resole them than look for a replacement.


----------



## hbs midwest

Palmer_Woodrow said:


> That was my thought as well. I was afraid that would happen when I sent them off. That being said, the bottom is in the same classic color as before, just the label changed, and I still have my original time worn upper. I'd rather resole them than look for a replacement.


Amen, amen, amen!

Please see my 10/01/07 posting, above...My Maine Hunting Shoes (Bean Boots???!!!) are on their third set of soles, and still have plenty of mileage left...I just apply another round of beeswax waterproofing prep in the fall and they're good to go. :thumbs-up:

hbs


----------



## Palmer_Woodrow

hbs midwest said:


> Amen, amen, amen!
> 
> Please see my 10/01/07 posting, above...My Maine Hunting Shoes (Bean Boots???!!!) are on their third set of soles, and still have plenty of mileage left...I just apply another round of beeswax waterproofing prep in the fall and they're good to go. :thumbs-up:
> 
> hbs


What brand of beeswax waterproofing do you use? I used the stuff that came with them back in '88 but haven't done anything since. Probably time to re-apply.


----------



## HistoryDoc

FWIW,
One quick fix for some fit problems is to upgrade the insole. I have had good luck with superfeet: https://www.superfeet.com/
Regarding waterproofing, I have had good luck with Nikwax family of products: https://www.nikwax.com/en-us/index.php


----------



## hbs midwest

*Winterizing the LLB Maing Hunting Shoe*



Palmer_Woodrow said:


> What brand of beeswax waterproofing do you use? I used the stuff that came with them back in '88 but haven't done anything since. Probably time to re-apply.


I have been using SNO-SEAL, a jar of which came with the original boots 16 years ago; I have been able to obtain resupply from LLB since then.

Works like a charm--I park the boots (and my boat mocs) in a warm (<200 F) oven for about 10 minutes to warm the leather--then apply the wax. the warm leather drinks it up. Once cool, buff with a horsehair brush to remove any excess and restore lustre.

Good luck. 

hbs


----------



## Palmer_Woodrow

hbs midwest said:


> I have been using SNO-SEAL, a jar of which came with the original boots 16 years ago; I have been able to obtain resupply from LLB since then.
> 
> Works like a charm--I park the boots (and my boat mocs) in a warm (<200 F) oven for about 10 minutes to warm the leather--then apply the wax. the warm leather drinks it up. Once cool, buff with a horsehair brush to remove any excess and restore lustre.
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> hbs


That sounds like the stuff that came with my boots when I bought them 19 years ago. Thanks!


----------



## hbs midwest

Palmer_Woodrow said:


> That sounds like the stuff that came with my boots when I bought them 19 years ago. Thanks!


Palmer Woodrow....

Glad to assist.

Enjoy.

hbs


----------



## AlanC

AlanC said:


> I've been intending to pick up a pair of Bean mocs myself. I wonder about the sizing. They do tell you to go down to an 8 even if you wear a 9.5. I wanted to get the narrow width (ideally I wear a 9.5B)--would the 8B be the right choice?


I'm resurrecting this for my own sizing impressions having received my mocs in the mail today. I normally wear a 9C/9.5B and decided to take the website's advice and size down to an 8N since I'll be wearing non-heavy socks with these. So far the fit seems about right. I think a 9 would have been too big for me.


----------



## Falstaff

AlanC, I wear a 10, and a Bean 9 was perfect with heavy-weight socks; good instincts.


----------



## Reddington

AlanC said:


> I'm resurrecting this for my own sizing impressions having received my mocs in the mail today. I normally wear a 9C/9.5B and decided to take the website's advice and size down to an 8N since I'll be wearing non-heavy socks with these. So far the fit seems about right. I think a 9 would have been too big for me.


Glad you got your mocs and they fit well. I recently got a new pair of Bean Boots to replace my ancient Maine Hunting boots. I normally wear a 10E, but went with a 9E and they fit great. Enjoy the mocs.

Cheers.


----------



## jml90

I ended up gettin the Sorels, which ended up being a little bulkier than I thought, but they should be good for the cold.


----------



## paper clip

*Odd bean boots*

I picked these up this fall at the outlet for $50. My first pair of Bean boots.
They have this odd sole -



















Otherwise, they're the usual Bean Boots:










To add to the confusion with the sizing: they are marked 11 and fit me fine. I am usually a 10.5 E, 11C, so I figured I'd be a 10 or a 10.5 in these. I am not sure if they are mis-marked or what.

The boots have been great. I wear them for slush and snow. They do not slip on snow or ice.

I have shoveled all of this winter's snow in them, and my feet have been warm and dry. I do not think they are insulated. I do wear heavier hiking socks with them.

I was very pleasantly surprised at how flexible and light they are. I can wear them all day without discomfort, though I take them off at work and use my Quoddy boats as my office shoes.


----------



## AlanC

^Those are odd, particularly on sizing. Very nice.

Since this thread is back up I'll report that I've really enjoyed my mocs this winter. After a several months drought the heavens opened and it has been raining or muddy all winter. The Bean mocs have been perfect. No regrets about that purchase at all.


----------



## hbs midwest

paper clip said:


> I picked these up this fall at the outlet for $50. My first pair of Bean boots.
> *They have this odd sole - *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Otherwise, they're the usual Bean Boots:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To add to the confusion with the sizing: they are marked 11 and fit me fine. I am usually a 10.5 E, 11C, so I figured I'd be a 10 or a 10.5 in these. I am not sure if they are mis-marked or what.
> 
> The boots have been great. I wear them for slush and snow. They do not slip on snow or ice.
> 
> I have shoveled all of this winter's snow in them, and my feet have been warm and dry. I do not think they are insulated. I do wear heavier hiking socks with them.
> 
> I was very pleasantly surprised at how flexible and light they are. I can wear them all day without discomfort, though I take them off at work and use my Quoddy boats as my office shoes.


Looking at the soles: Ver-r-r-r-ry interesting.

Glad to hear that you are having a good LLB boot experience--mine are 16+ years old, have been through several sole replacements, and are still my outdoor workhorses for Wisconsin winter. Our son started borrowing mine, got his own about two weeks ago, and is a committed MHS wearer.

hbs


----------



## eagle2250

hbs midwest said:


> Looking at the soles: Ver-r-r-r-ry interesting.
> 
> Glad to hear that you are having a good LLB boot experience--mine are 16+ years old, have been through several sole replacements, and are still my outdoor workhorses for Wisconsin winter. Our son started borrowing mine, got his own about two weeks ago, and is a committed MHS wearer.
> 
> hbs


Please don't make the mistake I did of leaving your Bean boots stored in a garage that can get quite hot during the summer months. Having worn the boots well over 10 years and gone through the resoling process once, it took only a couple of summers to completely wreck the leather uppers. I'm wearing the replacement pair, as I type this. With outside temps hitting 38degrees and 17 inches of recent snow on the ground, it's getting quite slushy here in NW Indiana! I do like the sole design on those boots paper clip brought to our attention.


----------



## hbs midwest

eagle2250 said:


> Please don't make the mistake I did of leaving your Bean boots stored in a garage that can get quite hot during the summer months. Having worn the boots well over 10 years and gone through the resoling process once, it took only a couple of summers to completely wreck the leather uppers. I'm wearing the replacement pair, as I type this. With outside temps hitting 38degrees and 17 inches of recent snow on the ground, it's getting quite slushy here in NW Indiana! I do like the sole design on those boots paper clip brought to our attention.


Not to worry--ours live indoors when not on our feet; also, have been generously treated with Sno-Seal weatherproofing wax.

A good weekend to all!

hbs


----------



## haruki

I love my mocs. They are great for investigating broken sprinkler heads.


----------



## Fatman

In reviving an old hall of fame thread, there may be significant change to the manufacturing of the boots mentioned here. 
Many of the boots sold by Bean are no longer manufactured where they were originally, particularly the hiking boots which were, at the time of this thread, "Made in Italy" are now made in China. Commentators who have long loved some of these boots now have expressed disappointment in the quality; they do not last like they once did, with some adding that they've not only seen difference in quality and appearance, but in the tag where country of origin is labeled. 

They still have some good ones, but I think it is best to no longer go by the 'name' of the boot, but check it out personally, when possible. Where Bean backs everything still, technically, it is not always as easy to return items as it once was. 

I love near an outlet and grew up loving Bean and their backing of items. I stopped regular patronage there a few years back and am much more cautious now. Locals working for them say that they are to question returns fairly strongly now. Also, locally, there was a lot of theft of backpacks by kids who would then return them to the store. They had to stop. 

Bean, like so many others now, has had to come to grips with the cheaper labor in Asia. Its just that some boots have gained such great reputations over the years, may not be the same boots you purchased a decade ago.


----------



## eagle2250

Not sure if it's the "cheap Asian labor" or the reported larcenous ingenuity of the cited less honorable contingent of more American shoppers youthful shoppers, but the striking reality of Fatman's comments above make me sad! Gonna have to make my present pairs of Bean Boots and three eyelet mocs last forever.


----------



## sskim3

eagle2250 said:


> Not sure if it's the "cheap Asian labor" or the reported larcenous ingenuity of the cited less honorable contingent of more American shoppers youthful shoppers, but the striking reality of Fatman's comments above make me sad! Gonna have to make my present pairs of Bean Boots and three eyelet mocs last forever.


The day bean boots are outsourced and not made in maine will be a very very sad day.....


----------



## memphislawyer

Read this thread. Mocs or gumshoe for rainy weather? Boots, I am not sure about, we dont get much snow to speak of, but I am thinking heavy rains and puddles year round


----------



## FLMike

^Why didn’t you just ask this question in your current thread? Now we have two threads going on your prospective rain/Bean boot purchase. I’m still in favor of the 6” boot over the gumshoe or moc.


----------



## eagle2250

^^But...but
my 8 inch and three eyelet LL Bean mocs satisfy my every need for a gum shoe to meet the challenges of those incessant rain showers that are about to crank up again in the neighborhood!


----------



## FLMike

eagle2250 said:


> ^^But...but
> my 8 inch and three eyelet LL Bean mocs satisfy my every need for a gum shoe to meet the challenges of those incessant rain showers that are about to crank up again in the neighborhood!


Fine choices as well! I was just giving my preference for a simple rain boot. I personally own the 10" Maine Hunting Shoe with Thinsulate and Gortex (for hunting), and the Rubber Mocs, but I'd like to pick up a pair of basic 6" Bean Boots.


----------



## fishertw

I agree with Duck. If you live in an area that has lots of rain but little snow, the mocs are best. I wear them year round when there is no snow on the ground and they keep my feet dry (and preserve better shoes for nice weather). Mine are thinsulate which gives just a bit of extra insulation and have removable foot beds which allows the insert of orthotics.


----------



## memphislawyer

Got the 6" boot. I read sometimes that water comes over the side in Mocs if you step in a puddle that is a bit deeper. So it was between the 3 eyelet shoe and the 5 eyelet, 6 inch boot.


----------

